# bit of info



## colddigger (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm very new to mantis keeping, gotten my fist three from Yen just a few days ago, I'm currently a resident of the town of poulsbo (state of Washington if anyone is curious). My age is 15 so I really don't have much income to spend on all the cool I animals that I _do_ want  .


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome. Maybe work a part time job if you can at your age in your state?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 30, 2007)

Heh, I'm a college student and I'm pretty poor too. Mantises are making me poorer but also making me really happy!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement OGIGA lol welcome you should be fine man


----------



## Ian (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey man, welcome to the forum  

Maybe my recent interview can give you some inspiration to raise your income for buying more mantids!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/b...160207_segment3


----------



## Jenn (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------

